# The Ultimate Ignition Coil Upgrade is Here! (APR Red Ignition Coils!)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

https://goapr.io/coils
https://goapr.io/coils
https://goapr.io/coils

APR Ignition Coils are designed to be a direct plug-and-play upgrade to factory coils, and provide greater energy output, ensuring a stronger and more consistent spark. The commonplace replacement of factory ignition coils with those taken from higher output Audi RS models, such as the 2.5T, is popularly believed to provide greater energy output. However, testing proves that they are no more powerful than the factory coils that are found on 1.8T and 2.0T engines. APR Ignition Coils increase energy output by 10%. They are a direct upgrade or replacement, and come with the coveted red housing made popular by the Audi R8!

*Features:*


10% more energy output than stock
Red housing with APR Logo
True upgrade, not just aesthetic
Direct plug-and-play








*Application Guide*

3 - 1.0T EA211
4 - 1.2T EA211
4 - 1.4T EA211
4 - 1.5T EA211
4 - 1.5T EA211 EVO
4 - 1.6L EA211
4 - 1.8T EA888 Gen 3
4 - 2.0T EA888 Gen 3
4 - 2.0T EA888 Gen 3B
5 - 2.5T EA855 EVO
6 - 2.9T EA839
6 - 3.0T EA839
8 - 4.0T EA825

*Price*

$39.99 ($35.99 until 2020). 

https://goapr.io/coils
https://goapr.io/coils
https://goapr.io/coils


----------

